# I know, I know kickstands are bad, but....



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I am considering installing a kickstand on my commuter. With panniers, loading, unloading, and storing my bike I think it would help. I know kickstand are a no no on mountain bikes, I don't have one on mine. So I guess I'm wondering if it is still a bad idea on a commuter. 

I searched and only found one thread about kickstands on commuters back in 2008. 

So if it is advised, which one is good? Thanks!

Mike


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

tracerprix said:


> I am considering installing a kickstand on my commuter. With panniers, loading, unloading, and storing my bike I think it would help. I know kickstand are a no no on mountain bikes, I don't have one on mine. So I guess I'm wondering if it is still a bad idea on a commuter.
> 
> I searched and only found one thread about kickstands on commuters back in 2008.
> 
> ...


Kickstands are fine on a commuter. :thumbsup:

When I built up mine, I did not even consider a kickstand, but after my wife demanded one on her cruiser and I saw how much it gets used, I have come around, and I am looking for one for mine. I am looking for a two legged one. Civia and Pletscher both make them.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I knew about the Pletscher's, they look nice, expensive but nice. I did not know about the Civia, thanks! I wonder why a 2 legged one? Do they stand straight up?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

tracerprix said:


> I knew about the Pletscher's, they look nice, expensive but nice. I did not know about the Civia, thanks! I wonder why a 2 legged one? Do they stand straight up?


Yes, it keeps the bike straight up, lifting the front or the back (whichever is lighter) up off the ground a tad.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Which is better between the 2? The Civia is half the price of the Pletscher.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

*velo orange.....*

....stocks a lot of nice stuff for the retro grouch....i like this one but it's outta stock for now
http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories/chainguards-stay-protectors-kickstands/porteur-double-kickstand.html

my buddies gotta pletscher on his tourer, it'll stand the thing straight up with a full load....i think the rivendell folks are all over 'em......who cares what's cool or not....at least you're ridin.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

The Porteur Double Kickstand looks cool. Decisions, decisions........


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

*click-stand too.....*

http://www.click-stand.com/ ........always been interested in these, custom though.


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

There is cool and there is functionality. I could not get by without a kickstand on my commuter period. While I have the cheap one legged clamp-on classic kickstand, it works great when I need to get through a door, or not lay may trunk/panniers on the ground with my clothes and laptop.

The only thing that has begun to annoy me with mine is that warbly sound when you kick it up. It sounds so 1980s Schwinn Varsity  .

I still would not go without.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Centerstand FTW


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

nativeson said:


> http://www.click-stand.com/ ........always been interested in these, custom though.


Not bad, but I think i would prefer the bolt on type.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Dion said:


> Centerstand FTW


What do you mean?


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

tracerprix said:


> I am considering installing a kickstand on my commuter. With panniers, loading, unloading, and storing my bike I think it would help. I know kickstand are a no no on mountain bikes, I don't have one on mine. So I guess I'm wondering if it is still a bad idea on a commuter.
> 
> I searched and only found one thread about kickstands on commuters back in 2008.
> 
> ...


you're in the commuter forum bud, where functionality is king. If kickstand is what works fer ya, go for it!

I will tell you, if you are putting any kind of panniers/load bearing gear... get a fairly sturdy centerstand.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm debating on either the Civia or the Pletscher.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a one leg (free) alloy one. But I can lean my bike against a tree or a sign at the farmer's market and store respectively. A two-leg is on my wish list.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

tracerprix said:


> What do you mean?


No leaning, no tipping over - it just stands straight up. Works great on tilted or uneven surfaces - and you don't have to worry about weight bringing your bike down. They are much heavier than your average kickstand, but on a bike like this, I'm not too concerned. I guess for bicycles we call them "double kickstands" but for motorcycles they are called centerstands.

When it comes to practicality, I don't like falling into the cycling elitist pitfall. Hey, For many applications, kickstands RULE. My wife taught me this - I asked her if she wanted her kickstand removed and she said "no". So we pull up to take a break, and I'm walking around looking for a place to lean my bike and she just plops that thing down and relaxes. :lol:

Those are also dirt bike (as in motorcycle) handlebars. I couldn't find a cruiser handlebar that was wide and wasn't curved back, so I took an old dirt bike handlebar and fit it into the quill stem with some shims. Totally comfy and upright.









I also have the Velo Orange Wheel Stabilizer: combined with the centerstand I don't get a whole lot of tipping over due to a loaded front end.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Dion said:


> My wife taught me this - I asked her if she wanted her kickstand removed and she said "no". So we pull up to take a break, and I'm walking around looking for a place to lean my bike and she just plops that thing down and relaxes. :lol:


This is exactly what made me come around 



> I also have the Velo Orange Wheel Stabilizer: combined with the centerstand I don't get a whole lot of tipping over due to a loaded front end.


How tight does that need to be? Does it affect how the bike steers? I have a front rack and basket that gets bit floppy when loaded, and some sort of stabilizer would be great when parking the bike.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

kapusta said:


> How tight does that need to be? Does it affect how the bike steers? I have a front rack and basket that gets bit floppy when loaded, and some sort of stabilizer would be great when parking the bike.


It's kinda neat because you can adjust the damper. The heavier the load, the more you can tighten it up. The mounts it came with didn't work with my frame, so I simply used a hose clamp, eliminating my ability to adjust it on the fly.

The "tightness" takes a ride around the block to get used to the change in steering. It's nothing that isn't overcome very quickly, though.

Combined with the centerstand, I love this bike for grocery gettin'.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

OH! And one more thing about the double kickstand...

It makes fixing a flat a BREEZE. It's so nice when you're bike isn't laying on the ground or propped up haphazardly on a rock or planter box ledge.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I thought Pletschers were the only double kickstands. Guess not.

I`ve considered one from time to time, and I sure don`t knock them, but I usually just lay my bike on the ground if I can`t find anything handy to lean it against. If I did have a kickstand, I probably wouldn`t get that occasional slip-roll-whoops! that comes from leaning it against stuff. Maybe I ought to just make a habbit of laying it over to begin with.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I ended up buying the Pletschers. I hope I like it.


----------



## Bernard Odum (Aug 2, 2010)

tracerprix said:


> I ended up buying the Pletschers.


 Mine came in today for my Commuter Monkey.


> I hope I like it.


 Me too. Pricey. I was worried about crushed chainstays so I got the "deluxe top plate".


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

You guys are all stoned.
I have a $7 kickstand on my Big Dummy and it works great.
No need to spend so much money.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Thor29 said:


> You guys are all stoned.
> I have a $7 kickstand on my Big Dummy and it works great.
> No need to spend so much money.


Is it a two legged one?


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Bernard Odum said:


> Mine came in today for my Commuter Monkey.
> Me too. Pricey. I was worried about crushed chainstays so I got the "deluxe top plate".


Well how do you like it????

I think I will order the rubber feet along with the deluxe top plate. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Thor29 said:


> You guys are all stoned.
> I have a $7 kickstand on my Big Dummy and it works great.
> No need to spend so much money.


Mine is one legged, but it was free! So the bike leans over a bit drunkenly, I can deal. Also, Dylan sang 'everyone must get stoned'.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

BrianMc said:


> Mine is one legged, but it was free! So the bike leans over a bit drunkenly, I can deal. Also, Dylan sang 'everyone must get stoned'.


One legged would not work on mine with anything loaded the front rack.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

kapusta said:


> One legged would not work on mine with anything loaded the front rack.


I have to watch how I load/unload. Leaving weight in the panniers front and back on the leaning side, as long as I don't have too much weight high up front works. I had one load from the Farmer's market that lifted the rear wheel when it hit bumps walking it on the sidewalk to a place to launch. That would need a two legged stand.


----------



## Bernard Odum (Aug 2, 2010)

Bernard Odum said:


> Mine came in today for my Commuter Monkey.





tracerprix said:


> Well how do you like it????


No Joy. It doesn't fit and is going back. Now, where can I find that $7 stand?


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Bummer. why doesn't it fit?


----------



## Bernard Odum (Aug 2, 2010)

tracerprix said:


> Bummer. why doesn't it fit?


If the stand is centered between the chainstays it interferes with the tire when it is in the retracted position. It possibly could be offset toward the non-chainwheel side but then the mounting platform is too short to straddle both chainstays. Possibly something could be worked out requiring modification but I'm going to find some other solution.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

In case you're wondering where I got mine... it was from crowcycleco.com

http://www.crowcycleco.com/bicycle-components/kickstand

The only "interference" I have is when I'm in my biggest chainring and smallest cog: the chain slaps the leg on bumps. Otherwise, they offer taller stands that will deter this.

I'm very happy with my double leg kickstand. It's heavy, but really nice... so a little sacrifice is all I have to deal with. I have it one on my utility bike as well as my urban/fat tire tourer.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I like it, Dion. A bit on the ugly side, but it looks awfully useful. Thanks for posting it- I`d never seen that one before.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice Dion. I ended up buying the Pletschers, I received it the other day. I also ordered the deluxe mount but it would not fit on my bike. I put it on with the regular mount. Works well. I do need to shorten the feet a little bit. It sits like yours does with the wheel up off the ground, I think a little too far.

Mike


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

tracerprix said:


> Nice Dion. I ended up buying the Pletschers, I received it the other day. I also ordered the deluxe mount but it would not fit on my bike. I put it on with the regular mount. Works well. I do need to shorten the feet a little bit. It sits like yours does with the wheel up off the ground, I think a little too far.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike - I like it that far off the ground, especially when repairing a rear flat!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I like my Pletscher so much, but it is a bit tight and sketchy on my frame. I have considered replacing the frame with a Civia Bryant just because it has that nice kickstand mounting plate. 

lol. Building a bike around a kickstand.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

ryball said:


> lol. Building a bike around a kickstand.


Now thats funny!

I hope I don't cut them too short. Maybe I won't cut them. Who knows.

Mike


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

tracerprix said:


> I hope I don't cut them too short. Maybe I won't cut them.


No problem. Just build a SHORTER bike around them


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Hahaha, funny!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

tracerprix said:


> Now thats funny!
> 
> I hope I don't cut them too short. Maybe I won't cut them. Who knows.
> 
> Mike


Had to cut mine. It was WAY too high uncut.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll just cut one section at time.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Dion said:


> I also have the Velo Orange Wheel Stabilizer: combined with the centerstand I don't get a whole lot of tipping over due to a loaded front end.


I wish they would get those back in stock.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I bought a Pletscher centerstand when I bought my folder thinking of installing it on my commuter since it would be really useful when loading/unloading stuff on my panniers. 

Unfortunately no love. The cable routing on my bike interfered with the mounting plate. The derailleur cables routed on the downtube/bottom bracket shell gets in the way.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Well that sucks. It is really a nice kickstand.


----------



## DougGuy (Feb 2, 2011)

*Here's my stand..*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=687509


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

MMmmm.... 
Fabrication = good


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Finally got mine mounted. It still rubs the front derailleur cable a teeny bit, but since the plates I made are Delrin, it doesn't really affect shifting. I just backed the cable out a tiny bit and it is fine.


----------



## Boise Jim (Apr 19, 2010)

Holy crap, ryball- ZTR wheels on your commuter?
That's awesome!

How are they working out for you?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

They are okay. Light-ish, wide-ish... still haven't set them up tubeless, yet.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Dion said:


> In case you're wondering where I got mine... it was from crowcycleco.com
> 
> http://www.crowcycleco.com/bicycle-components/kickstand
> 
> ...


Dion, which model is that one? Is it the "tall" one? I am having a hell of a time trying to get a double stand that works on both my tandem and my commuter.

My tandem wont take the Pletscher double, as it hangs too much of it's mass on the left side of the bike and gets in the way of the stoker timing crank chainring. I thought of the Velo-Orange one, but physically checking it at my local shop that carries it I discovered there is not enough clearance for fat tires (have a 2.0 Performance Dartmoor with just a little bit of knob on the side).

My commuter has a really tight area for the clamp, and the tire clearance situation is about the same (2.0 WTB Pathway).

The Crow Cycles stand looks like it has more clearance for the tire...is this so? It also looks to have a rather compact clamp area.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey ryball, does the kickstand interfere at all with the rear derailer cable when mounted? I want to put a stand on my Cross Check, but the cable routed under the chainstay like that has me concerned the stand would interfere.

Having a kickstand on The Xtra-dale reminded me how awesome they are! Who cares if they are heavy, rattly, etc. I say just get stronger and ride cause it's fun.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

vaultbrad said:


> Hey ryball, does the kickstand interfere at all with the rear derailer cable when mounted? I want to put a stand on my Cross Check, but the cable routed under the chainstay like that has me concerned the stand would interfere.[/img]


No problem at all, but I don't remember why. I'll take a look/pic when I get home. The cable runs right there, but I didn't have any issues with shifting. hmm...

Oh, I remember now. I cut a channel in the lower delrin block and routed the cable through there. Not the ideal situation, but it works.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah, good thinking! Thanks for the response. Also, great looking bike.


----------

